# Chameleon Blind



## sid52j (Sep 30, 2011)

Bought this and it's really cool and easy to install. Can also be used as a ground blind. What do you think?


----------



## triple play (Sep 30, 2011)

I have been using one for several years now. I love it. I have 2 now and I'm not sure the new ones are made as good as the older ones.


----------



## sharpeblades (Oct 1, 2011)

I have 2 also and have been useing one of them for a couple of years also.I got mine at a trade show from the people that make them and really like it


----------



## triple play (Oct 2, 2011)

The only thing I do not like is looking through the mesh. I cut it out on my 1st one. The new one has velcro to get some of it out of the way. I will try it for a while but suspect I'll have to cut it out also.


----------



## tmoore912 (Oct 24, 2011)

I got one this off season.  It's the bow hunting model that has 10 vertical slits as windows.  I'll be able to use it for the first time later this week.  I'm really looking forward to using it to see if it helps with concealment using a climber.


----------



## sid52j (Jun 19, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## BigCats (Aug 1, 2012)

Looks like big profile in tree ,b nice on rainy days


----------



## sid52j (Oct 7, 2013)

3rd season... Holding up great!


----------



## frdstang90 (Oct 10, 2013)

sid52j said:


> 3rd season... Holding up great!



You talked me into one.  Should be here next week.


----------

